# Need Some Help with Classical Pieces...



## sseverb (Nov 17, 2007)

Hi,

I am a moderator at a forum that lists music that is used in the BBC TV program Top Gear. They often use classical music in their car segments and I need some expertise from the kind people here to identify some of the more elusive pieces...

Any of the provided sound clips that you can give ideas or answers on would help immensely. Thanks to anyone that gives these a listen!

Unknown Classical Music


----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

Perhaps our baroque specialist can identify which particular part of Purcell's output is the third track.


----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

04 (orchestral) is a Waltz by Strauss. Sorry, I can't tell which one. I listen to them without taking notice of their labels.

I bet 14 (orchestral) is also by Strauss.

16 (choral). It's not actually a choir, that's Don Giovanni at "Fin ch'han dal vino", from the homonymous opera by W. A. Mozart.

18 (strings) is Antonio Bazzini's La ronde des Lutins. The original is for violin and piano.

23 (piano) is something by Chopin.


----------



## Morigan (Oct 16, 2006)

04 (orchestral) - First part is the Blue danube walz by J. Strauss II, then there's a little bit of the Waltz of the Flowers from the Nutcraker (Tchaikovsky)

09 (choral) - That's the Donna Nobis Pacem part of some mass setting - I don't know which one 

14 (orchestral) - Dvorak, Symphony no. 9 - III. Scherzo, molto vivace

16 (choral) That's Fin ch'han dal vino, an aria from mozart's opera Don Giovanni

18 (strings) Duuhhh wait. La ronde des lutins

20 (choral) Mozart - Vesperae solennes de confessore, K. 339 - V. Laudate Dominum


And that's all I can help you with! 

EDIT: Omg Manuel  you posted while i was writing mine


----------



## Oneiros (Aug 28, 2006)

Until the choir came in, the Purcell sounded like the lament from Dido & Aeneas. It's probably some other part from the same opera - that's my guess.


----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

Morigan said:


> 14 (orchestral) - Dvorak, Symphony no. 9 - III. Scherzo, molto vivace


You are right there.

Confusing Dvorak with Strauss... I'm so ashamed.


----------



## sseverb (Nov 17, 2007)

Thanks for your responses. VERY impressive job so far!! 
I've moved the identified clips to the bottom of the page (just refresh the page).


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

- No. 11 is a lyric piece by Grieg: op. 54/3 ("Trolltog", "March of the trolls").
- No. 26c is an arrengement from the famous aria of Figaro - "Largo al factotum della città" - out of the "Il barbiere di Siviglia" by Rossini.
- Probably No. 26d is a further arrengement of the one by Rossini.


----------



## sseverb (Nov 17, 2007)

> No. 11 is a lyric piece by Grieg: op. 54/3 ("Trolltog", "March of the trolls").


Right on target on the Grieg music.. thanks!

I don't think the yodel is based on Rossini, but yeah, 26c might be loosely based around Largo al factotum -- hard to say though since all the lyrics are different... the words when roughly translated from italian to english are: "less difficult to park, less strenuous maneuvers to do, its your friend in the city" Hmmm.. maybe this is a takeoff of Rossini from an old car commercial?


----------

